# Droid X360 (PS Vita knockoff with Android 4.0)



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

> 9 different kinds of built-in emulators for the classic arcade games, Nintendo 64, Sony PlayStation, Game Boy Advance, Game boy Color, NES/FC, SNES, SEGA Mega Drive and SEGA Game Gear.
> Android 4.0.4
> 1.5GHz processor (not sure if it’s a dual core)
> 512MB of RAM
> ...









http://www.phonesrev...0-runs-android/
http://translate.goo...1%2Fn-6171.html

Lovely.


Dare I say it, this is more appealing than the actual Vita.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Saw a news post on some other site about it. It's pretty cool for what it says it can do. If it can run N64 and PS1 as well as I hope it can I might look into it..depending on the price.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 25, 2012)

oh you slag soulx, just posted about this in the handheld section


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks more appealing than a 3DS tbf.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 25, 2012)

depending on how good the emus on this are I maybe tempted to drop some money on this. Only thing missing is a Dreamcast emu and I would be sold


----------



## Janthran (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Looks more appealing than a 3DS tbf.


Too late.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Looks more appealing than a 3DS tbf.


Hey at least the 3DS is _getting_ (and has) games. This will get actual games in the future unlike a _certain other portable_ at this point.


I bet it'll sell more than a Vita too. 

But enough Vita jabs.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Looks more appealing than a 3DS tbf.
> ...



soulsnatcher gonna fanboy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

FUCK AND I SPENT $250 ON MY PIECE OF SHIT VITA.

Admittedly though the Vita has by far the best layout for emulation so if they make a decent device with a Vita-type shell that can emulate well, sign me up.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FUCK AND I SPENT $250 ON MY PIECE OF SHIT VITA.
> 
> Admittedly though the Vita has by far the best layout for emulation so if they make a decent device with a Vita-type shell that can emulate well, sign me up.



Can I swap my 3DS with your Vita?


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, this might be a better deal than getting an old PSP


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

I swear, if I see another 3DS vs Vita thread I will freakin flip out.
Vita may not be getting games now but it will eventually!  
Last year the 3DS had the freaking same problem and now it's getting some games.
*ENOUGH!*
Damn, i hate fanboyism.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I swear, if I see another 3DS vs Vita thread I will freakin flip out.
> Vita may not be getting games now but it will eventually!
> Last year the 3DS had the freaking same problem and now it's getting some games.
> *ENOUGH!*
> Damn, i hate fanboyism.


lol this isn't a 3ds vs. vita thread. stop crying.




and the 3ds didn't have the same problems but that's a topic for another time at another thread


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 25, 2012)

lol whats the point of a vita now? haha well i mean till they actually release some games


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Roughly 94 dollars they are selling this thing to whole sellers.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I swear, if I see another 3DS vs Vita thread I will freakin flip out.
> ...


Little jabs like these sometimes are enough for members to defend their fav. consoles.
Perhaps not the same problem, but it was very similar.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Little jabs like these sometimes are enough for members to defend their fav. consoles.


And they are just silly jokes. You're not supposed to take them seriously.


But get back on topic.



gamefan5 said:


> Perhaps not the same problem, but it was very similar.



nope


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Little jabs like these sometimes are enough for members to defend their fav. consoles.
> ...



They were really shit jokes. And that's coming from me and I make really shit jokes.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Little jabs like these sometimes are enough for members to defend their fav. consoles.
> ...


Please let's.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sexy. Hopefully it's cheap enough.




emigre said:


> They were really shit jokes. And that's coming from me and I make really shit jokes.


Shit because they were insulting the Vita? Bet you would have approved if they were 3DS jabs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



It's funny because soulx says "They're jokes!" but you know he's dead fucking serious, it's just if he said he was serious then he'd be labeled the obvious fanboy he is.

BUT LET'S GET BACK ON TOPIC. I agree with gamefan


----------



## Clarky (Jul 25, 2012)

if the price mentioned is right I may definatley jump on it getting one, just hope few more emu's are added to mix like a Sega CD one and that the they are half decent


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Sexy. Hopefully it's cheap enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit because you can be tedious and at times take things rather seriously. I on the other hand is a mere cretin, and I take pride in being a cretin.

but I'll end it there, we can continue over PM if you wish.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's funny because soulx says "They're jokes!" but you know he's dead fucking serious, it's just if he said he was serious then he'd be labeled the obvious fanboy he is.


IT GOES BOTH WAYS.



baccck on topic.



chartube12 said:


> Roughly 94 dollars they are selling this thing to whole sellers.


If its priced around $100, then it's a must-buy. At least until the Vita gets hacked.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly 94 dollars they are selling this thing to whole sellers.
> ...



Even at $100 I'd be weary. I mean it's still a cheap Chinese knock off at it's core.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh gees...


Anyway, would you get this at ~$100 over Ouya?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Oh gees...
> 
> 
> Anyway, would you get this at ~$100 over Ouya?



It's portable, Ouya isn't.

Having a portable emulator that has all the inputs for basically any console is incredibly tempting.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



True, but some people will be willing to buy it, nonetheless.

If it was lowered to around $80 or even $70, I'd consider buying it.




Guild McCommunist said:


> It's portable, Ouya isn't.
> 
> Having a portable emulator that has all the inputs for basically any console is incredibly tempting.



Yes, one of the reasons I favour this over the Ouya. 
But as you said, this Droid X360 is just a Chinese knock off, so I'm stuck in-between the two.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 25, 2012)

>N64
>PS1
>Portable
Sounds great and all but it being a chinese knockoff loses some points with me. Seems promising.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> >N64
> >PS1
> >Portable
> Sounds great and all but it being a chinese knockoff loses some points with me. Seems promising.


Keep in mind these are Android emulators, so they aren't perfect and some games may not be playable.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the looks of this, but it needs a decent processor. I see the 1.5GHz, but is that a Tegra, Snapdragon, something else? Single core, dual core, quad?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 25, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> I like the looks of this, but it needs a decent processor. I see the 1.5GHz, but is that a Tegra, Snapdragon, something else? Single core, dual core, quad?


I assume its a cheap mali CPU.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 25, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > I like the looks of this, but it needs a decent processor. I see the 1.5GHz, but is that a Tegra, Snapdragon, something else? Single core, dual core, quad?
> ...


If that's indeed the case, count me out. I'll stick to using a Wiimote or PS3 controller via Bluetooth for my gaming needs.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


lol, emigre fanboy'd first.


back on track, this thing actually looks nice... assuming the PSX and N64 emulators are any good. At least, I suspect the PSX one will be okay, it's the N64 that's rather hard to run. properly. not even sure if the specs have enough muscle to emulate it... :/


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 25, 2012)

cool! but what's up with the name?
I image them thinking: "oh, it has the same design as the PlayStation Vita... so we're gonna name it... X360" 
makes total sense


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems interesting enough for a portable emulation machine, but the PSP can already emulate most of the things mentioned properly except some N64 games.
What I'd like to see is one of those many portable GC mods you see on youtube, those look much more interesting considering how novel the idea of a portable game cube is


----------



## Pleng (Jul 25, 2012)

Will this be powerful enough to play Sonic 4 ep 2?


----------



## adrian2040 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just saw the video. The portable couldn't emulate Super Smash Bros. 64 well. If it can't emulate that, then I fear for it's efficiency with other N64 games. (Hopefully it'll support updates for the emulators.)


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 25, 2012)

There are actually some great games on Android (such as GTA 3), so having buttons would be nice.
But this can't emulate PSP or PS2 so I'll pass. Okay PS2 is a stretch, but I was hoping for a 1-to-1 PSP mode.

Scratch that, this is just an Android phone with buttons, and minus the phone.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2012)

just buy a tablet and a ps3 controller

this pos is already underpowered and will just be abandoned by the makers after making a quick profit


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> cool! but what's up with the name?
> I image them thinking: "oh, it has the same design as the PlayStation Vita... so we're gonna name it... X360"
> makes total sense


Yeah, they are like right at the edge of being double sued. 

You could think of this as the xbox portable.


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 25, 2012)

I was excited but it quickly died, this thing won't be able to pull off proper emulation, it'll fail, or should, but people are going to buy it and they laugh.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 25, 2012)

PSP is still a better choice overall.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

I would love to buy into this of you can select to use the anolog controls with certain touch screen games. Minecraft pocket edition comes to mind... I mean with minecraft in my pocket, a ps1, a n64, various other android apps, a camera, it's very tempting...


----------



## loco365 (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy crap I actually want that.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 25, 2012)

The thing with these devices is that their manufacturers are worse than your ISPs  carriers at updating your devices...

...and that's saying something.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2012)

offtopic: I tried and held a vita for the first time yesterday, I'm sorry but the sticks and shoulder buttons felt waay too awkward for me to the point that I wouldn't get used to them. Too tiny.

This looks cool though. Nothing wrong with some decent emulators.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2012)

i don't care all I know is...I....WANT....IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone else see how the controls lag behind the sound? I heard the sound first before the action. Was that just me?


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 25, 2012)

I didn't care until reading the word _"emulators"_


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jul 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> offtopic: I tried and held a vita for the first time yesterday, I'm sorry but the sticks and shoulder buttons felt waay too awkward for me to the point that I wouldn't get used to them. Too tiny.
> 
> This looks cool though. Nothing wrong with some decent emulators.


Not as bad as the crampt setup the 3DS offers. The 3DS XL better be more comforting, or I'm sending a tsunami towards Japan.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > offtopic: I tried and held a vita for the first time yesterday, I'm sorry but the sticks and shoulder buttons felt waay too awkward for me to the point that I wouldn't get used to them. Too tiny.
> ...


Too soon? 

On topic: It looks like it'll ultimately just be like any other Chinese emulation device: good for a little while, but ultimately will find itself unsupported and not all that worthwhile. Having Android 4.0, you're guaranteed a lot of Chinese junk apps that you'll have to get rid of too. Woo. Might as well just pick up a PSP for cheaper and call it good. I've owned a PSP, and it emulates just as well, if not potentially even better than this device will.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone willing to be GBATemp's official Guinea pig?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Anyone willing to be GBATemp's official Guinea pig?


I'm sure somebody may be able to get a test product. These Chinese device makers like to have the word out there about their products to rake in as much cash as possible.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> On topic: It looks like it'll ultimately just be like any other Chinese emulation device: good for a little while, but ultimately will find itself unsupported and not all that worthwhile. Having Android 4.0, you're guaranteed a lot of Chinese junk apps that you'll have to get rid of too. Woo. Might as well just pick up a PSP for cheaper and call it good. I've owned a PSP, and it emulates just as well, if not potentially even better than this device will.



The thing is, as it's Android based, the manufacturer doesn't _need_ to support it. Developers will be making apps compatible with Android 4 for an awful long time into the future. If it gets popular enough it'll have custom roms from the hacking community too.

I just sold my 3DS. Was going to get an XL; but now am seriously debating this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2012)

where do you even buy these


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ did google search yesterday. Only being sold in bulk/wholesale purchases ATM to other online stores. Price is 544-599 which translates to around 94 US dollars.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 25, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't care all I know is...I....WANT....IT!!!!!!!



Really?  and vita fans can sell thier vitas and buy this, i think that was the main reason people were buying a vita because of homebrew (vhbl) a big difference with this there is no forced pointless updates, with a real vita you loose the homebrew loader with each update, anyone concidering a vita, concider this first.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > i don't care all I know is...I....WANT....IT!!!!!!!
> ...



You think the main reason bought a Vita was to utilise (limited) PSP homebrew?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> You think the main reason bought a Vita was to utilise (limited) PSP homebrew?


Yeah, homebrew on the Vita's even worse than the PSP because not only is it still in PSP-mode, but you're stuck with the things that don't need kernel access (or whatever the PSP term is), meaning the slower versions of the SNES emulators and shit.

People bought a Vita either holding out for a native hack, or... you know, Sony produced/licensed games?


----------



## indask8 (Jul 25, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> I like the looks of this, but it needs a decent processor. I see the 1.5GHz, but is that a Tegra, Snapdragon, something else? Single core, dual core, quad?



Very likely to be an Allwinner A10/A13 (up to 1.5ghz single core Cortex A8 + Mali 400 + DSP) cpu is certainly clocked to 1ghz to save battery life.

EDIT: yup, checking a site selling it, it's an A10 @1ghz.


----------



## mechagouki (Jul 25, 2012)

Get it here:

http://www.wholesaleonepiece.com/droid-x360-game-tablet-5-inch-capacitive-allwinner-a10-android-40-ics-8g-hdmi_p4536.html


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 25, 2012)

My god. That thing looks like a PS Vita.

Except it's much weaker (probably) and running on Android.

But a Vita running on some customized Android (to fit the horizontal screen) will be pretty nice.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > offtopic: I tried and held a vita for the first time yesterday, I'm sorry but the sticks and shoulder buttons felt waay too awkward for me to the point that I wouldn't get used to them. Too tiny.
> ...



Probably not before you go to Hell.

Anyways, the 3DS actually doesn't cramp my hands up at all. I can play for hours at a time without getting sore.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 25, 2012)

Android 4.0 you say? This may replace my phone as my most powerful emulator.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Android 4.0 you say? This may replace my phone as my most powerful emulator.


Its not as if running ICS is hard, depending on your phone I doubt this would be as powerful.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 25, 2012)

Just all this to the pile of droid mini tablets with game controls none of which have a real analog stick. I played a JXD S5100 and it sucked. There's a lot of potential here but I don't expect the Chinese to get it right any time soon. If they do it'll be by accident.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Android 4.0 you say? This may replace my phone as my most powerful emulator.
> ...


Well aparently Sony Ericsson is having huge problems running it since my Xperia Play still hasnt gotten it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


I laughed. A lot. I'd guess more than half the phones running ICS are all Custom ROMs. Just becase phone developers can't be assed to make a stock ROM for your phone doesn't mean it can't handle it. I'm pretty sure there's even a JellyBean ROM in the works for the Xperia Play


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Yeah, its a shame too, the update had PS Store and could let you control the touch screen with the sliders. I still might grab this if it acts like a bluetooth controller to the actual OS instead of like the Xperia controls which act more like hardware buttons.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Yeah, its a shame too, the update had PS Store and could let you control the touch screen with the sliders.


If this droid 360 blah blah thing can do this ill be sold. So many apps would work so well with the sliders. Like i said earlier, minecraft pocket edition comes to mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

My brain is probably farting here but what are you talking about with "sliders"?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Do they mean the analog sticks?


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll wait for the reviews. For me it has to have great tactile feedback (no unresponsive buttons), good build quality, decent battery life, and a good screen, and I'll be sold.


----------



## eastbayarb (Jul 26, 2012)

I concur with the last statement. Is this also a phone and if so, will it have a SIM card slot for GSM carriers like AT&T?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

eastbayarb said:


> I concur with the last statement. Is this also a phone and if so, will it have a SIM card slot for GSM carriers like AT&T?


No, it's not a phone.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know where Chavo got the idea I was talking about the D360X, I was talking about Xperia Play.


Actually, now that I think about it, if your going to waste 100$ on this, your better off getting an Xperia Play.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)

I never thought you were talking about the droid thingy i said if they could implement the contol of the touchscreen to the sticks like they did on the xperia play to the droid 360 i would be sold.


----------



## gibberish (Jul 26, 2012)

mechagouki said:


> Get it here:
> 
> http://www.wholesale...hdmi_p4536.html



It's $25 cheaper here: http://www.willgoo.com/droid-x360-game-tablet-5inch-capacitive-a10-android-40-ics-8g-p-273.html?referrer=CNWR_4551336411668


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Are the sticks software mapped to the buttons or hardwired? If software locked it may be worth the extra 10-20 dollars over the JXD devices willgoo sales. Eventually someone will make custom drivers separating the mapping.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks nice, but I already have the Yinlips YDP-G16 (ICS) for emulation


----------



## SifJar (Jul 26, 2012)

With something like this for actual Android games, a device like this could be pretty cool. Decent form factor, probably easy to root and rid of any preinstalled crap, then you could get a few scripts and tweaks and stuff to make it a bit faster/smoother/better/etc. (there are plenty of scripts and stuff that are universal for all/most devices running Android). If a few knowledgeable individuals get their hands on them, it could even get some custom ROM support, which would greatly improve the life span of the device (i.e. continued support from community after the manufacturers abandon it for their next device). Having said this, I will almost certainly not be getting one. But it is an interesting looking device.


----------



## dadi44 (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely interesting.  What's holding me back is the specs.  1.0 gig processor isn't bad, but with only 512 ram it's going to be laggy with ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

dadi44 said:


> Definitely interesting.  What's holding me back is the specs.  1.0 gig processor isn't bad, but with only 512 ram it's going to be laggy with ice cream sandwich.


No it won't. Ice Cream Sandwich was meant to run on any device with at least 256mb of RAM and an ok GPU. This should run ICS just fine. My HTC Evo only has 512MB of RAM and it runs ICS smooth as butter.


----------



## dadi44 (Jul 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> dadi44 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely interesting.  What's holding me back is the specs.  1.0 gig processor isn't bad, but with only 512 ram it's going to be laggy with ice cream sandwich.
> ...



Is that a stock rom?  Most phone manufacturers are passing up the ICS upgrades on phones with 512 or less.  But what do the manufacturers know right?


----------



## nl255 (Jul 26, 2012)

Too bad it only has 512MB of RAM rather than 1GB.  If they upped the RAM to 1GB and added Bluetooth support it might be worth it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

dadi44 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > dadi44 said:
> ...


No, it's not a stock ROM it's a custom ROM. It's not that the manufacturers don't know shit, it's that they'd rather push their newer phones that have stock ICS than upgrade the old ones.

See http://technoplant.blogspot.com/2012/02/minimum-system-requirements-for-ice.html


----------



## dadi44 (Jul 26, 2012)

I quite agree on the comment about the manufacturers, but let's face it, all software out there has minimum system requirements along with recommended system requirements.  So, to be frank, this device will be laggy until someone creates a custom rom for it.  Then, look out.

A snippet from the article you just posted:

[sp]Although these requirements are mandatory they are not just enough if you want ICS to run smoothly and if you want latest ICS updates to fit your device.
According to some experts 1GHz Dual core processors with 512+ Mb RAM are essential. If your phone has less specs than this, dont worry.. You can get custom roms from developers like Cyanogen.[/sp]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

dadi44 said:


> I quite agree on the comment about the manufacturers, but let's face it, all software out there has minimum system requirements along with recommended system requirements.  So, to be frank, this device will be laggy until someone creates a custom rom for it.  Then, look out.


Did you view the video? Whomever made it goes through the menus and everything in the beginning. Looked to be running pretty smooth.


----------



## dadi44 (Jul 27, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> dadi44 said:
> 
> 
> > I quite agree on the comment about the manufacturers, but let's face it, all software out there has minimum system requirements along with recommended system requirements.  So, to be frank, this device will be laggy until someone creates a custom rom for it.  Then, look out.
> ...



I'll wait for some reviews.


----------



## eastbayarb (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if gamekeyboard would work with this for touch screen only android games to utilize this thing's hardware buttons/sticks?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2012)

So I can get the awesome form factor of the Vita, as well as it's potential for great emulators, as well as the latest Android version, for only 20% the price, at the expense of not being able to play Vita games? As long as those built-in emulators work well, sign me up!


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> So I can get the awesome form factor of the Vita, as well as it's potential for great emulators, as well as the latest Android version, for only 20% the price, at the expense of not being able to play Vita games? As long as those built-in emulators work well, sign me up!



It isn't running Jelly Bean. Speaking of Jelly Bean, they say android 4.1's code is better processor efficient and uses 10-25% less overall resouces


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> It isn't running Jelly Bean. Speaking of Jelly Bean, they say android 4.1's code is better processor efficient and uses 10-25% less overall resouces


Oops. I forgot that Jellybean is already out. lol


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2012)

I have one of these (S7100B is actually pretty much the same). CPU looks to be IS a cheap Boxchip A15 Allwinner A10, which is a Cortex A8. Single-core, 1.5GHz, single-core Mali400.

Shameful PSX emulation (really), really good N64 emulation, and SNES/NES and the likes are all pretty good.

Analogs are "fake" analogs, I'm sure of that. They're just wired to the DPAD and the XYBA buttons, so don't expect mapping the analogs separately.

Overall, give it 4-5 months and you'll start seeing this kind of tablets with cheap Dual-Cores with quad-core Mali GPUs.

BTW, don't expect great quality from those things.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I have one of these (S7100B is actually pretty much the same). CPU looks to be IS a cheap Boxchip A15 Allwinner A10, which is a Cortex A8. Single-core, 1.5GHz, single-core Mali400.
> 
> Shameful PSX emulation (really), really good N64 emulation, and SNES/NES and the likes are all pretty good.
> 
> ...



Willgoo, Apad and Engadget tore down the newer model JXD devices a short while ago. The s5110, newer  releases of s7100b and several others. They each are no longer hard-wired to being the same controls but software coded to being the same. Drivers and firmware updates need to be released so they can be mapped separately.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of these (S7100B is actually pretty much the same). CPU looks to be IS a cheap Boxchip A15 Allwinner A10, which is a Cortex A8. Single-core, 1.5GHz, single-core Mali400.
> ...


Cool, didn't know about that. I sure hope so that my S7100B has separately wired controls.

Anyway, JXD is a lot better than the company making the Droid X360, so it wouldn't surprise me to still find "fake" analogs on it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Analogs are "fake" analogs, I'm sure of that. They're just wired to the DPAD and the XYBA buttons, so don't expect mapping the analogs separately.


Wait, is this confirmed? If so, that's a deal-breaker for me. 

If it's not confirmed, I would like to be hopeful that the right software could fix that... I have the iControlpad for my phone, and most emulators only use the analog pads as "digital" 8-way pads, but certain emulators (such as N64oid) have native ICP support built in, and view the analogs as true 360 degree analog pads. It's even "pressure" sensitive, so you can, for example, differentiate between tiptoeing, walking, and running in Super Mario 64. Hopefully that's the case for the analogs here.

Also, since this is basically a typical Android device with a gamepad built in, I think it stands to reason that the poor emulators are just a result of the emulators used, not the lack of ability of the hardware itself. I recognize the "no face" bug shown in the video during Super Smash Bros. as existing in older versions of N64oid, but they've been completely fixed in newer versions. So assuming you can install your own apps from places besides the Google Play Store, you should be able to put whatever emulators on it that you want (such as the latest version of FPSE for PSX emulation, for example).

Here's my real question, though... how does it stand up to the Open Pandora? If it works anywhere NEAR as well, I think this is quite a steal (remember, Open Pandora is $500 USD).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I have one of these (S7100B is actually pretty much the same). CPU looks to be IS a cheap Boxchip A15 Allwinner A10, which is a Cortex A8. Single-core, 1.5GHz, single-core Mali400.
> 
> Shameful PSX emulation (really), really good N64 emulation, and SNES/NES and the likes are all pretty good.
> 
> ...


As someone else said, the emulators may be an older version. Could you check to see which N64oid version it is? And which PSX emulator does it use? If not FPSE, get the latest FPSE and try it for us? I was thinking of getting one but only for the portable PSX/N64 emulation.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Topically the china android devices come with old and updated versions. I know the JXD s7100b can be rooted and replaced with a custom rom of android. One of these actually removes all the illegal roms and the stolen emulators. But than you can use the google play (formerly the android market) and get apps.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Analogs are "fake" analogs, I'm sure of that. They're just wired to the DPAD and the XYBA buttons, so don't expect mapping the analogs separately.
> ...


Nope, it's not the emulators' fault. It's mainly Android's "fault" as they don't support those kinds of analog out of the box. So it needs drivers written for it - but don't expect ANY support for these chinese handhelds, as most of the companies out there stop supporting it after one month to let you churn more money for the next model (S7100C incoming next month with Android 4.0. Really.).

The Pandora's HW is hideously outdated. The Droid X360s and S7100Bs SoCs are way better. Especially in videodecoding and GPU.

But Pandora's strong point is that it's a single hardware. No need to support hundreds of SoCs - you can squeeze every single FPS from the CPU using every kind of optimization the devs could come up with and be sure that it'll work on every Pandora out there.

That said, 500USD is insane. It might be home-brewn, but it's still WAY too much even for an homebrewn production (just move everything to China and that's it - Pandora should retail for $200). Especially for THAT hardware.

I don't actually remember if my S7100B reads fine movement in N64. I'll report back with SM64.



Suprgamr232 said:


> As someone else said, the emulators may be an older version. Could you check to see which N64oid version it is? And which PSX emulator does it use? If not FPSE, get the latest FPSE and try it for us? I was thinking of getting one but only for the portable PSX/N64 emulation.


Latest version. N64oid runs beautifully  Also Mupen64 AE is a great emu too. Sometimes faster than N64oid.

FPSe is the only still developed PSX emu available for Android. FPSe is an hit-or-miss case, it tends to work good with widely spread handhelds and tablets (and GPUs as Tegra 2) but when it comes to chinese SoCs, results can be abysmal.

While performance in Software mode is barely acceptable for 2D games (30fps without FrameSkip, 50-60fps with FS) and for some 3D games (not Tekken 3, which slows down at 30fps) it isn't most certainly suited for most of the games out there. OpenGL support is non-existant for Mali400. My tablet crashes 5 seconds after a game starts. I've reported the bug various time just to get throughly ignored by the devs.

Multi-core devices work better with Software mode, but expect all kinds of crashes and stuff randomly during gameplay, as it's still buggy. Pretty annoying.

Oh, add to that the fact that games like FF7, FF8 and FF9 love to stop with a black screen in various points for no reason at all, and you can have the recipe for a crappy PSX emulator.



chartube12 said:


> Topically the china android devices come with old and updated versions. I know the JXD s7100b can be rooted and replaced with a custom rom of android. One of these actually removes all the illegal roms and the stolen emulators. But than you can use the google play (formerly the android market) and get apps.


That's exactly what I did since the first hour I got it


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have said the same things about pandora. And it is now 599 US for it. They are releasing an update one with a better clock rate 1ghz. But really it having a keyboard is their main j justification for it's price.

They also going to be releasing a new 2.0 model between November and April. They have already revealed a few things. Like it isn't going to have built-in Nano or any built-in storage to save money. instead P2 will use a microsd card and be power-ed by android by default. They have already made up their minds for the price being 699.-749. They claim they will be putting in the best SoC available at the amount around 599.99. Claiming they will make zero profit for the first 4-5 years of the Pandora 2.

They are claiming they don't make any money off the sales of the original model pandoras yet. But seriously how can that be now? the SoC in the current and even 1ghz is outdated, plus they have recently bought a cheap 3D printer for making their own boards. No, they not really losing money. The devs are making some decent cash off of sales now and I am not buying into their BS excuses. Everyone else on their forums seems to have bought into their lies. It is like Open Pandora is a cult. I am dead serious!

EDIT: edited for easier reading.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> I have said the same things about pandora. And it is now 599 US for it. They are releasing an update one with a better clock rate 1ghz. But really it having a keyboard is their main j justification for it's price. They also going to be releasing a new 2.0 model between November and April. They have already revealed a few things. Like it isn't going to have built-in Nano or any built-in storage to save money. instead P2 will use a microsd card and be power-ed by android by default. They have already made up their minds for the price being 699.-749. They claim they will be putting in the best SoC available at the amount around 599.99. Claiming they will make zero profit for the first 4-5 years of the Pandora 2. They are claiming they don't make any money off the sales of the original model pandoras yet. But seriously how can that be now? the SoC in the current and even 1ghz is outdated, plus they have recently bought a cheap 3D printer for making their own boards. No, they not really losing money. The devs are making some decent cash off of sales now and I am not buying into their BS excuses. Everyone else on their forums seems to have bought into their lies. It is like Open Pandora is a cult. I am dead serious!


You have some good points but these are really serious claims. Do you have any proof?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

About them making some decent money from each unit sold? No I don't have any proof. The cult thing I am serious about. If you try and argue about the outdated-ness or the price, you get bashed to hell. The main selling points are the size, keyboard and *not* made in china. Sorry but to me it isn't worth it for outdated tech and a keyboard. Even if they do manage to get a very high end SoC with 8 cores for the P2, I won't be interested because of the price.

I guess the upside is they have plans for making different versions of the original pandora with slightly different specs at different price points.

Currently I still see the china devices with gaming controls to be a better deal. As others have said by this time next year we will be seeing 2-4 core & 1gb ram devices from china around the same price point as the current china devices. The PS1 emulators for android actually wouldn't need the improved specs if their coding was improved a bit.

EDIT: you can find all the available public info on the P2 at the openpandora.org website. As well as their claims for the price increase of the original 600 mhz pandora. I am pretty sure it is now lost in the jungle of old threads there now. But you can have a look if your really interested.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> The cult thing I am serious about. If you try and argue about the outdated-ness or the price, you get bashed to hell.


You could say the same thing about almost any other community (iPhone/Android and Sony/Nintendo fanboys come to mind, lol).


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2012)

True but it is worse. The main designer of pandora likes to NOT ban people who ditch is device. Instead he likes to send all his mod and admin staff in and start heavy hitting flaming.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2012)

I still dunno how people can really fork out that much money for the Pandora.

I mean, look out there, there are still people who have paid their full PRE-ORDERS 4 years (5?) ago and haven't still got it. Instead they go along and make a "Platinum" Pandora 1 clocked at 1GHz, selling it for $200 more or what it was, totally forgetting about the poor sods still waiting for their NORMAL freaking Pandora.

They're making HUGE money on it. I mean, if they weren't, they would've switched production to China long ago. Who the heck produces something to not have a profit on it? It's obviously a blatant lie.

Again, if the Pandoras weren't successful, they would've shut down LONG ago. Companies not making money just go bankrupt in the real world.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 30, 2012)

This handheld looks like it could be a lot better than the Xperia Play. I'm just wondering how those analog sticks work, whether they will work with Xperia Play compatible games or not.



raulpica said:


> I still dunno how people can really fork out that much money for the Pandora.
> 
> I mean, look out there, there are still people who have paid their full PRE-ORDERS 4 years (5?) ago and haven't still got it. Instead they go along and make a "Platinum" Pandora 1 clocked at 1GHz, selling it for $200 more or what it was, totally forgetting about the poor sods still waiting for their NORMAL freaking Pandora.
> 
> ...



This isn't a normal company, they are not just about the money.
Besides, they did not forget about the people waiting for their Pandora for a long time, those "platinum" Pandoras fund the existing preorders so they are shipped sooner, as does the new premium orders. They didn't give up production because there was still hope, they care too much about the community to just take people's money then give up, and the only reason they're not bankrupt yet is thanks to investors.
Outsourcing all production to China is not a good idea, because the cases were produced in China and they were poor quality. Additionally they are not easy to communicate with.

With that said, I would not pay the price for a premium order, much less a platinum Pandora. However, the original price was well worth it considering the usefulness of such a device. And to a lot of people, premium orders are still worth it.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This isn't a normal company, they are not just about the money.
> Besides, they did not forget about the people waiting for their Pandora for a long time, those "platinum" Pandoras fund the existing preorders so they are shipped sooner, as does the new premium orders. They didn't give up production because there was still hope, they care too much about the community to just take people's money then give up, and the only reason they're not bankrupt yet is thanks to investors.
> Outsourcing all production to China is not a good idea, because the cases were produced in China and they were poor quality. Additionally they are not easy to communicate with.
> 
> With that said, I would not pay the price for a premium order, much less a platinum Pandora. However, the original price was well worth it considering the usefulness of such a device. And to a lot of people, premium orders are still worth it.


So, you mean they're paying money from THEIR personal pockets just to let a few hundreds people around the world to have their consoles? Well, that's what I call dedication! And it's quite a strike of luck that the Pandora founders are bored multi-millionaires not caring about losses.

WHY not follow pre-orders in order time? Selling those "platinum" Pandoras is just another slap in the face to the guys who paid for the production to ACTUALLY get started, which are STILL waiting for their original Pandoras.

The original price was worth it back in freaking 2008, when Android tablets weren't available. If you want a keyboard, you can get a 7" tablet with a keyboard-cover and that's it.

I still wonder why there's no Chinese company out there that has ripped off the Pandora design and sell it for $150 - because that's how much it should cost, based on the used materials.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 31, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I still wonder why there's no Chinese company out there that has ripped off the Pandora design and sell it for $150 - because that's how much it should cost, based on the used materials.


Perhaps this is testament to just how bad the device is: even the Chinese companies don't want to rip it off.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2012)

Despite everything, I gotta be honest... if I had that much free money, I would buy Pandora in a heartbeat. Especially since I'm considering going back to a dumb phone, at least for a while (Since Boone is a college town, there's almost literally no need for an expensive smart phone data plan since there's wifi literally just about EVERYWHERE, which is ironic since cell phone service really sucks up there). The main thing that's keeping me away from it is the "ghosting" image issue I saw in a video review when playing certain games. Hopefully that gets fixed (or already has). All the Pandora needs is PSP emulation, then it'll be perfect. Plus, I have the ICP (which is by the same company) and I'm really happy with it.

Also, to the guy who says "they aren't about making money," you're just fooling yourself. EVERY company is in it for money. Not saying there's anything wrong with it, but there's definitely no company that's in it "just because they're nice."

That said, I really don't believe in this whole "they're just cheating and ripping people off," deal, either. Remember, the Pandora can do SO FREAKING MUCH that even most Androids can't, and remember most new androids retail for a good $600 or so without a contract. Consider all that, PLUS the fact that this is a small operation, I really don't think the price is unreasonable. Also, remember the reason production got delayed so badly is because the original Texan company they went with completely screwed them over and botched what few Pandoras they made. That's why they had to relocate everything to Germany.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> All the Pandora needs is PSP emulation, then it'll be perfect.


Won't ever ever happen. The SoC is just too weak for that.



xwatchmanx said:


> Remember, the Pandora can do SO FREAKING MUCH that even most Androids can't


Huh, like? You can get a tablet like the Asus Transformer Prime which costs less than it and does everything 3x better than the Pandora does.

The only thing it lacks are true analogs (which you can add via bluetooth or an USB gamepad anyway).

I'm no Pandora hater, it's just that I don't actually see any point to it nowadays.


----------



## liomajor (Aug 2, 2012)

*WARNING, DO NOT BUY THIS.*

Today my Sample Unit arrived.

Even they said to test it beforehand, it is defective!

1. The Motion-Sensor was defective, in Asphalt 5 the car runs in circles and it is not possible to recalibrate it.

2. The right Thumbstick has an Hardware defect and stucks often.

3. The left Thumbstick is delayed ~2 secs before the game reacts.

4. The left Digitalpad is also delayed ~2secs before the game reacts.

5. The Display reacts slow on touching and is unusable in games.

6. The Speaker makes a short static noise on booting Android / Games.

After a short test, this device is TRASH!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 2, 2012)

liomajor said:


> *WARNING, DO NOT BUY THIS.*
> 
> Today my Sample Unit arrived.
> 
> ...



what do you expect from a chinese knockoff, it's not the real thing it's going to have problems because it's cheaply made!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a damn shame... thanks for testing and warning us.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 2, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> what do you expect from a chinese knockoff, it's not the real thing it's going to have problems because it's cheaply made!


Well, my S7100B is a cheap chinese tablet too, but at least it works  The left key on the DPAD is a bit stiff, but the rest works.

My only real complain with it is the battery. It acts strange.

I'm sure there are hidden gems between all those cheap gaming tablets, it's just an hit-or-miss thing.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 2, 2012)

Honestly think they should at least dump the key board for Pandora 2. Seriously they said it is going to use jelly bean or whatever android version is out by than. With android there is no real point in having a keyboard except for bragging rights.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 2, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Honestly think they should at least dump the key board for Pandora 2. Seriously they said it is going to use jelly bean or whatever android version is out by than. With android there is no real point in having a keyboard except for bragging rights.


And then the touchscreen breaks and you're fucked.


----------



## _elf_ (Aug 2, 2012)

There is a review on the web.

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/08/droid-x360-review/

Its a shame about the controls.. But could it be only on some units?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 2, 2012)

_elf_ said:


> There is a review on the web.
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/08/droid-x360-review/
> 
> Its a shame about the controls.. But could it be only on some units?


It's most likely an issue with earlier models. Just wait a few weeks and they should fix production.

That said, it looks working good in that video review.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 2, 2012)

raulpica said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > what do you expect from a chinese knockoff, it's not the real thing it's going to have problems because it's cheaply made!
> ...



My YDP-G16 works well, my only complain is about the weird d-pad


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 3, 2012)

With these china devices I always wait for a tare down. This way you get accurate specs. Some of these china devices have been patched to hide there real specs from the user. Tare down will also confirm if they are really digital or just mapped programming. FYI: No official version of android has drivers for built-in analong sticks beyond maybe Sony's Xperia.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Honestly think they should at least dump the key board for Pandora 2. Seriously they said it is going to use jelly bean or whatever android version is out by than. With android there is no real point in having a keyboard except for bragging rights.


Depends on what you prefer. Personally, I like to have a keyboard on my phone (I'm still rocking the original Samsung Epic), and if it has to be thick enough to fold shut for gaming controls anyway, I think they might as well keep the keyboard.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 5, 2012)

raulpica said:


> The Real Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a normal company, they are not just about the money. Besides, they did not forget about the people waiting for their Pandora for a long time, those "platinum" Pandoras fund the existing preorders so they are shipped sooner, as does the new premium orders. They didn't give up production because there was still hope, they care too much about the community to just take people's money then give up, and the only reason they're not bankrupt yet is thanks to investors. Outsourcing all production to China is not a good idea, because the cases were produced in China and they were poor quality. Additionally they are not easy to communicate with. With that said, I would not pay the price for a premium order, much less a platinum Pandora. However, the original price was well worth it considering the usefulness of such a device. And to a lot of people, premium orders are still worth it.
> ...


They're not rich. I've heard the main people behind it had to get mortgages just so they wouldn't go bankrupt. There are chinese products like the Dingoo that are good, but chinese manufacturers aren't too interested in open source handhelds, there isn't a big market for them.
I don't mind platinum and premium Pandoras because I would have to wait even longer if they didn't exist. Anyway the problem with preorders were all the various issues they had in the beginning, and the issues they continued to have, such as the PCB manufacturer being slow and not keeping their promises. Production is going speedily now that they have found a different company willing to manufacture the PCB. All this though has caused additional losses for them, and that's why they have to sell premium Pandoras to nullify some of their losses.


----------



## boombox (Aug 5, 2012)

I love seeing the rip offs, some of them are quite good, but at the end of the day, I'd rather have the official to play new releases, rather than another ROM port.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2012)

boombox said:


> I love seeing the rip offs, some of them are quite good, but at the end of the day, I'd rather have the official to play new releases, rather than another ROM port.


What, like Wii Virtual Console games?  Those are ROMs with a custom emulator.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> What, like Wii Virtual Console games?  Those are ROMs with a custom emulator.


True, but at the same time, since they're handled by Nintendo itself, they tend to have much better compatibility. Take a look at the compatibility of the Official N64 Wii VC games versus the same games using the homebrew wii64 emulator, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## boombox (Aug 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > I love seeing the rip offs, some of them are quite good, but at the end of the day, I'd rather have the official to play new releases, rather than another ROM port.
> ...


Yes it does that..but it's _made_ for original_ new_ releases, that's why people update to a _new_ console..to try _new_ games.
I know perfectly well you can play old games on current consoles thanks.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > I love seeing the rip offs, some of them are quite good, but at the end of the day, I'd rather have the official to play new releases, rather than another ROM port.
> ...


I think he means, he'd rather have a Vita to play new games, rather than some console where he can only really use emulators to play old games. Although the Droid X360 should (in theory, at the very least) be able to play newly released Android games. But of course, they're not up to the same standard as Vita games.

@boombox: Rydian misunderstood your post (quite an easy thing to do, as it was worded somewhat poorly). He thought you meant that you would rather play old games via official methods (e.g. virtual console) rather than via emulators, and he was pointing out that they're the same thing. (Although I would like to note that for some VC games, I'm fairly sure the bundled emulator is highly specific to the game; with homebrew emulators, they are usually generic for all games for a platform. In their official VC releases, I believe Nintendo will modify their official emulator to ensure a particular game works perfectly)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 6, 2012)

Seems like a xperia play put in a playstation vita and a custom ICS ROM.

I would probably want one, but idk... Something smells fishy about it.


----------



## boombox (Aug 6, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > boombox said:
> ...



I don't really see how it was hard to read, the mentioning of "new releases" was clarity enough.
But lets not go into a stupid grammar war...this website attracts enough of those. ¬___¬


----------

